# Airbrush and touchup sprayer



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for a sprayer to be used mainly as clear coat finish and also can function as guitar body paint as well. Eg Michaels airbrush or princess auto touchup paint sprayer. Any input would be much appreciated. Looking for best quality clear coat and easy to maintenance and cleanup. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

check kijiji?
Kijiji Canada


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

What is your budget? 

This would be a great unit to spray lacquer. 

Titan 105 capspray machine | power tools | City of Toronto | Kijiji

An airbrush won't provide the level of atomization needed for topcoats.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Ayr Guitars said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> This would be a great unit to spray lacquer.
> 
> ...


That's just way more than what I want to spend. What is a good sprayer for lacquer that's not too expensive and still does a decent job? I already have air compressor.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

metrick said:


> That's just way more than what I want to spend. What is a good sprayer for lacquer that's not too expensive and still does a decent job? I already have air compressor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Would this be a good sprayer for lacquer?
HVLP Gravity Feed Paint Spray Gun | Princess Auto

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I have used that model for quite a while on small jobs, it works, just keep it clean!
from one trick to another


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I use an Iawata air brush


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

metrick said:


> Would this be a good sprayer for lacquer?
> HVLP Gravity Feed Paint Spray Gun | Princess Auto
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


That gun does an ok job, but its quality is mediocre. It is much larger than a touch up gun...only good for painting larger areas (full bodies) 
cleanliness is key as someone mentioned


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think you may want to state your actual budget in order to get the most help. Good luck!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> I think you may want to state your actual budget in order to get the most help. Good luck!


Good idea. Also, range of what is being painted...Ie; is the OP trying to paint an entire guitar with an airbrush?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

And how often will you actually use it?
A few rattle cans as I need them has always worked for me over the years.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I am using a gravity feed similar to yours and catalized poly for a whole guitar and it works fine. As Laristotle says, a rattle can can do it too, depending on the product. Varathane Professional is what I like best so far if I let it cure for at least a week before sanding and buffing. 

However, the airbrush is definitely my favorite tool for a sunburst or more elaborate work like below. Cheers.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Rattlecans work ok, if you like the colours offered, but the level of solids are very low and getting a higher build requires many cans. Saying that, one nice thing about rattle cans as of the past decade or so is the fact autobody supply shops can *custom mix* and fill rattlecans. (Last time I bought them custom mixed, they were between $15-20 each)


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> I think you may want to state your actual budget in order to get the most help. Good luck!


Not more than 200 just for the spray gun.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Good idea. Also, range of what is being painted...Ie; is the OP trying to paint an entire guitar with an airbrush?


Guitar body mostly and some minor diy furnitures.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

metrick said:


> Guitar body mostly and some minor diy furnitures.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Get the PA gun to get started. This is a nice kit to have if you are going to spray on a semi-regulr basis. My PA gun has been on the shelf since moving up to this;
DeVilbiss 802342 StartingLine HVLP Gravity Spray Gun Kit, Paint Tools & Equipment - Amazon Canada
(can be found at your local auto supply houses that carry paint, sometimes on sale at Carquest etc)

I think you will find an airbrush will be inadequate for most of your needs


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Doesn't need to be complicated, these work great...

Preval Preval Sprayer Kit | The Home Depot Canada


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I just bought a Critter Air-Powered *Spray* Gun from *Lee Valley* Tools, it was under $50.

I haven't used it yet, but for the price it was worth a shot. I store my finishes in mason jars anyway.

Nathan


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Princess Auto sells guns so cheap I have 7 of them and they all work as advertised.


----------

